# Bay Java Tiger brood mare



## Lady luck (16 October 2011)

Last known to be at West Aukland County Durham. Age 13, stable name Elsa. Any information as to her whereabouts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cally6008 (16 October 2011)

height
colour
photos

last known in west auckland in what year


----------



## Lady luck (16 October 2011)

16.2hh, Bay, with a white star.
Moved to Ramshaw Rescue Centre summer 2005.
Was still there 2007/8. Have lost contact since then.
Will scan in some pictures.


----------



## cally6008 (16 October 2011)

Ramshaw Rescue Centre closed its doors in December 2008. It was up for sale in October 2008 and the sale was handled by estate agents Fine and Country, of Darlington. 

One of the ex managers is Aaron Malcolm and in December 2010, he was trying to get the fundraising together to open it up again. His phone number is 01325 463333 or 07971 128256

One of the Ramshaws Kune pig, Lilly was rehomed at Kayshill-sanctuary. It could be worth asking them where the Ramshaw horses went. Ask for Kevin, (01388) 834996 or 
079600 87605 or email enquiries@kayshill-sanctuary.com

I've added Katie Clamp on facebook. I thought it was worth a try to see if she can remember what happened to the horses


----------



## Cuffey (16 October 2011)

The phone number for Aaron googles to Low Garth Rescue, may be worth contacting them

http://www.lowgarthrescue.yolasite.com/


----------



## pinklilly (16 October 2011)

A horse with this description was for sale at a dealers yard near Tow Law in November 09, she was for sale as a project, I think the dealer was called Roger and they bred coloured cobs.  Sorry can't be more helpful, it wasn't me that was looking for a horse, I was with someone from my livery yard.


----------



## cally6008 (16 October 2011)

I've spoke to Katie, understandably she will not release details on any horses unless it is the actual previous owner asking.


----------



## trick123 (16 October 2011)

pinklilly said:



			A horse with this description was for sale at a dealers yard near Tow Law in November 09, she was for sale as a project, I think the dealer was called Roger and they bred coloured cobs.  Sorry can't be more helpful, it wasn't me that was looking for a horse, I was with someone from my livery yard.
		
Click to expand...

i know the tel no of this yard if you want it


----------



## Lady luck (16 October 2011)

Thanks for all of the posts already. Yes please could you forward me the yard number in a private message - Thanks a million


----------



## amy_b (25 October 2011)

do you know the name of her offspring or her registered name?


----------



## angelish (21 April 2012)

was there any luck in finding this mare ?


----------

